# 1995 Jeep Wrangler won't go above 2000 RPM



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Got in the Jeep and took off.
It won't go above 2000 RPM.
(won't rev)

WTHeck is wrong with it?


----------



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

I've got a '98 wrangler w/ the 2.5 four cylinder in it, and just had to change the cat. converter due to no acceleration...does it sound different when you drive it, a whistling noise perhaps? Thats what mine was doing.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

If I take the catalytic converter off, how will I know it's shot?
I hate to just throw parts at it (though it can't hurt...but cash is tight) if I don't have to......

Also, if it's the fuel filter, again, when I take it off and look at it, what am I "looking for" to know it's shot??
Thanks so much!


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

if you take the cat off and it revs higher then you solved the problem. also look at the rest of the exhaust, might find the end of the pipe partially clogged. 

the fuel filter, cut it open and see whats inside, or at the least tap the inlet pipe against a hard surface preferably on a piece of paper to see what comes out. 

look and see if something is keeping the throttle from fully opening. throttle position sensor on an 87 Aerostar has a cable hold down near the throttle that if bent in the right(or wrong ) way will keep the throttle from opening.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

Might have jumped time 1 notch when you shut it off last time you drove it .


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Personally the first thing I would do is observe the throttle linkage at the engine with someone pressing the pedal to the floor to make sure the linkage isn't binding and you have full range of travel. Visually check the air cleaner to make sure you don't have a rat/bird nest clogging up the air intake. Once those are done then I would move to the "performance" side. You say you don't want to "throw parts" at it and I can understand but SOME parts have to be thrown at an engine to prevent these things from happening. You ask what to look for in a clogged fuel filter.....a fuel filter is DESIGNED to be replaced, when is the last time you replaced it? If you don't know, then it IS time to replace that component regardless of whatever else you do.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Is your " engine light " on ? If so, many places like " Autozone ", will do a free check for codes, that will tell youi why it is on,, && probably is the problem. BUT, it does sound like a clogged catalytic convertor. Some are expensive, & some are universal & can be made to fit, so are cheaper. Check light first for codes.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

If you have not changed the fuel filter in the last 30000 miles do so now

If a check engine light is on have the code read

Is the vehicle an electric shift version, if so it may need an ESM, (electric shift module)

Post your findings, thanks


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Does the jeep spit and sputter when it hits 2000 rpm or does it still run smoothly?

If it still runs smoothly then I'd be looking to see if the throttle plates are fully opening.

WWW


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Replace cap and rotor.
Replaced spark plugs.
Replaced fuel filter.

Yeah, it was the catalytic converter. Cut the stupid thing in 1/2 and guess what?
Runs like a champ.

Not sure if I am going to put another one on......need to do some research.
THANKS SO MUCH for all your help!!!


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

We had a 95 with the 4 cylinder in it. That thing would eat throttle positioning sensors. Wouldn't accelerate and had no power but now that I think about it seems more like a catalytic converter problem
Our TPS would go everytime we drove through a big water puddle


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Replace cap and rotor.
> Replaced spark plugs.
> Replaced fuel filter.
> 
> ...


 Sometimes you can get a universal one that is very close to being the original size, for a fraction of the cost. DON'T get one from the car dealer. BE 100% SURE you have no leaks after installation !! 

http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/s...Components,wpn_scat_name:Catalytic+Converters)


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If you have a vehicle emissions inspection, you need a catalytic converter or at least an intact shell. They do a visual inspection first and if they dont SEE a catalytic converter, you fail right there and then.

I havent looked for ages, but used to you could get one of the aftermarket universal converters for like $75. Course they dont have as much of the high priced platinum and such in them. Somebody that lives in strict pollution state called Car Talk show on public radio few weeks ago. He had a Subaru. He was wanting to sell it but it needed new converter to pass inspection. His mechanic said $600 to install a universal converter or $1200 to install a Subaru converter. He did the $600 one. It still wouldnt pass sniffer test. So cost him $1800 to get a Subaru converter and pass the test. Just saying....

They start super strict emissions testing here and I will be driving a 1940s/1950s era titled vehicle body.... on a 1980s/90s era chassis with a 1960s/1970s era engine (straight six) made to look 1950s-ish (not hard with a straight six) and a 5spd transmission. None of my current vehicles are close to original factory drivetrains and parts arent available to make them visually meet original factory emissions if they were.


----------

